# Tips to boost FPS?



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I got myself a GF6200 128mb today which is 8x AGP ( my mobo only runs 4x ), i fitted it and install the omega drivers, the used riviatuner to overclock the card to :

Core clock : 350mhz
Memory clock : 532mhz

I then ran 'Video Card Stability Test' and only scored 375. My old Gainward 3 64mb was scoring in the 400's. Also when running games theres No/less of a FPS boost.

I know my CPU is old, and a bottleneck, but i thaught i would get a FPS increase, or atleast a higher score when using the Stability test.

The Temps of the card are 56celcius on idle, do you think i should turn the clocks down abit?

Thanks for any advice on how to squeeze some more fps out of this card.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You have overclocked too much, so your card is giving out.. Also if you stick a better Graphics card in your system you wont really notice any increase in FPS as there are other values to consider... CPU, RAM..
56c on idle is quite high, ive got 2x Nvidia 7900GTO. when both are in use they sit at an idle temp of 32c and a max of 50c.
Also you need to go into the BIOS and change the AGP settings to x4. The card will try and run at x8 if you dont


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The AGP is set to 4x AGP in the BIOS, and ive turned the clocks down and done some more tests, the tempretures are cooler, but still the same result.

Seems the Gainward GF3 64mb was faster than the 6200 128mb.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Those GeForce 3's were true beasts. I tossed a Ti200 into a friend's PC and it performs better than the Radeon 9700 in her room mate's computer.

What type of CPU is in there?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Its only an Intel Celeron 2ghz which i know is SLOW , but like i said, its a newer card and i was hoping for a FPS boost ( i know i wouldnt be 'wow' but an extra 10-20fps would of been nice )

And yeah, the Geforce3 is a beast, i saw a huge boost over that than the Geforce 4.

Anyway heres the box that my 6200 came in, and the GF3 card beside it.

http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/1748/imag0619eb0.jpg


and heres a SS of the temp after about 45mins of testing.

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4369/6200wr6.jpg


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Download CacheMan and set the profile to Gamming.
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/fi...ge,1-c,systemresourcestuneup/description.html

Enjoy the FPS boost.

You might also want to consider a PhysX card to relieve the amount of load on the CPU. Remember that only a few games use PhysX though. Or just upgrade the CPU altogether. :wink:


----------

